# Another check engine light



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

I wouldn't say they forgot to when you had the engine fixed. It could have not been an issue then and now it became one. I'd suspect that if they left something unplugged or loose it would have shown up the next day. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea who knows its just annoying and also said i have a nail/screw in my tire which i didnt have before i got there hmm weird!!


----------



## djm0573 (Jul 4, 2012)

my 2016 has been in 9 times for that code all they do is replace 02 sensors three months later light comes back
it happens every season you can almost predict when I will happen next


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha sounds fun!!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If they updated your ECM, then yeah I'd agree they "forgot" to do it at time of engine replacement. P015D is a fairly common code across many GM engine families. It's almost always related to fuel source quality, and/or extended periods of idling.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup sounds like it so far so good lately think im gonna do a tank of 91 octane a month also or just throw in some lucas fuel treatment every month or two


----------

